# [OT] reelle Prozessorgeschwindigkeit

## equinox0r

ich hab hier mit 2 rechnern ein kleines verständnisproblem, vielleicht kann mir da jemand helfen:

rechner #1

```
$ cat /proc/cpuinfo 

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+

cpu MHz         : 2000.403
```

rechner #2

```
$ cat /proc/cpuinfo 

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+

cpu MHz         : 1912.986
```

beide prozessoren sind nicht übertaktet, trotzdem verstehe ich nicht, warum rechner #1 mit 2000 mhz arbeitet, obwohl das eigentlich nur 1800 sein sollten .. hat da jemand eine erklärung?

----------

## ian!

Schau doch mal auf die stepping number. Mhz ist nicht gleich Leistung. Der 2600+ hat einen anderen Core, der bei gleicher Taktung mehr Leistung bringt. Quasi mehr Operationen pro Taktzyklus verarbeiten kann. (Oder auch: Größerer Cache, bessere Sprungvorhersage, etc.)

----------

## equinox0r

der 2400+ hat ein stepping von 1, der 2600+ ein stepping von 0 ..

was ist das stepping eigentlich genau?

mich wundert allerdings trotzdem dass der "kleinere" prozessor mit angeblich höherer taktfrequenz arbeiten soll....

----------

## amdunlock

bei dir sieht das so aus:

2400+ = t-bred

2600+ = barton -> doppelter l2 cache, sonst alles gleich  :Wink: 

----------

## equinox0r

sorry ich versteh das immernoch net so ganz *grübel*

----------

## defel

bei solchen Probs schau ich immer wieder gerne ins Wikipedia  :Wink: 

Dort hab ich gerade mal folgenden Link gefunden: 

http://www.stickybit.de/wissen/computer/grundlagen/cpu/

Viel Spass beim lesen..  :Wink: 

Und klär uns bitte danach auf, wieso das so ist wie es ist  :Wink: 

ps.: Apropos Wikipedia, habt ihr gewusst das die Russen in den 50er Jahren nicht binäre sondern auch trinäre Computer gebaut und eingesetzt haben? Fand ich zumindest sehr interessant ..

----------

## Robelix

 *defel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps.: Apropos Wikipedia, habt ihr gewusst das die Russen in den 50er Jahren nicht binäre sondern auch trinäre Computer gebaut und eingesetzt haben? Fand ich zumindest sehr interessant ..

 

Unsere Computer kennen doch auch 3 Zustände:

Null, Eins und Kaputt

----------

## Earthwings

 *Robelix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Unsere Computer kennen doch auch 3 Zustände:
> 
> Null, Eins und Kaputt

 

Beschreib mir mal bitte den Zustand "1" Deines Computers   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## psyqil

Eingeschaltet?   :Very Happy:  SCNR

----------

## Sas

Robelix' Computer ist in Wirklichkeit nur n LED mit Schalter  :Wink: 

----------

## defel

oder er benutzt Windoof .. blinkt und ist bunt *SCNR*  :Wink: 

----------

## Robelix

Nuja, zumindest der Zustand "Kaputt" läßt sich recht gut beschreiben...   :Cool: 

Ansonsten nur schlecht formuliert, das Original unbekannten Ursprungs ist:

Ich mag die digitale Technik weil sie nur drei Zustände kennt:

Null, Eins und Kaputt

Man könnte aber auch behaupten Windows kennt nur 3 Zustände:

Bunt, Blau, Schwarz

----------

## Robelix

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Robelix' Computer ist in Wirklichkeit nur n LED mit Schalter 

 

Oh, du hast mich enttarnt   :Embarassed: 

Aber mit 'ner Led und 'nem Schalter hier im Forum sinnlose Meldungen zu posten, das machst du mir erst mal nach   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sas

Morsen *g*

Oder du schickst ASCII-Codes  :Wink: 

----------

## toskala

das liegt zum einen an der exakten spannung die geliefert wird, die sorgt dafür, wie fix eine cpu rennt und zum anderen ist leider nicht jede cpu bis aufs genaue mhz baugleich.

massenprodukte, etc.

die dinger werden angetestet im werk, die besonders gut sind rennen schneller, die weniger gut sind werden als langsamere vertickert.

afaik sind das die "handelsüblichen schwankungen"

da kannste nich viel machen.

hab ich bei fast allen p4 und p3 auch, die sind auf der einen büchse 1-2 mhz schneller/langsamer.

----------

## Sas

Nene, toskala darum gehts hier nicht. Erstens währe dafür die Abweichung viel zu groß und zweitens ist der niedriger getaktete ja der schnellere der beiden  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Mhz ist nicht gleich Leistung. Der 2600+ hat einen anderen Core, der bei gleicher Taktung mehr Leistung bringt. Quasi mehr Operationen pro Taktzyklus verarbeiten kann. (Oder auch: Größerer Cache, bessere Sprungvorhersage, etc.)

 

Ich meine, daß das eigentlich schon alles sagt. Wo ist das nicht verständlich?

----------

## Sas

Klar sagts alles, scheint nur nicht jeder gelesen zu haben  :Wink: 

----------

## toskala

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Nene, toskala darum gehts hier nicht. Erstens währe dafür die Abweichung viel zu groß und zweitens ist der niedriger getaktete ja der schnellere der beiden 

 

ooh, stimmt!

das hab ich ganz übersehen, ich dachte die zwei seien gleich schnell   :Embarassed: 

na dann nehm ich mal zurück was ich sagte  :Smile: 

----------

## toskala

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *ian! wrote:*   Mhz ist nicht gleich Leistung. Der 2600+ hat einen anderen Core, der bei gleicher Taktung mehr Leistung bringt. Quasi mehr Operationen pro Taktzyklus verarbeiten kann. (Oder auch: Größerer Cache, bessere Sprungvorhersage, etc.) 
> 
> Ich meine, daß das eigentlich schon alles sagt. Wo ist das nicht verständlich?

 

ja, aber warum hab ich bei mehreren identischen kisten abweichung von 1-2 mhz  :Smile: ?

----------

## ian!

 *toskala wrote:*   

> ja, aber warum hab ich bei mehreren identischen kisten abweichung von 1-2 mhz ?

 

Toleranz des Multipliers bzw. auch abhängig vom jeweiligen Board bzw. Messungenauigkeiten.

----------

## toskala

naja, dann wars ja wie ich dachte, fertigungsbedingte ungenauigkeit, komischer schotter  :Wink: 

----------

